# New business looking for truck, dump trailer, chipper



## ClimbMIT (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys,
I just recently started a new business. Short history-I learned to climb in 1996 while working for a large, very prestigious company. I was there less than a year and jumped into my own thing. Needless to say it didn't work out then. I gave it up after 2 years began working for the Fire Dep. and occasionally did removals/trimmings here and there. I have been working for myself for about 1 1/2 years now for the second time. Working on a business plan this time! Trees, grass, landscaping. I a have a State Arborist License and have general liability. I would like workmen's comp can not afford presently and just lost a 2100.00 job because of this. Ok, most will laugh probably, but here goes I have a Nissan Frontier v6, Stihl ms 192t, ms250, ms 290, ms 361, viking saddle, poison hivy line, RW, Port a Wrap, several work lines with 10,000 lb rating, pole pruners, pole saw, tree spikes w/caddy pads, etc.., I am very good and pruning, very good at roping out limbs, getting good at felling, had very little experience with girth hitching and lowering large pieces. My credit sucks and this is my only income! I am about to take out some cash out of retirement plan to use for truck and dump trailer. I need ideas on what would be a good truck to pull a dump trailer. I will likely have about 9,000.00 minimum to use. The only dump around has a long dirt road probably about a mile long. I have never got stuck with my Nissan and trailer so far but don't want this to become a problem. I am planning to spend about 7k on truck. Any suggestions? Gas or diesel? 1 ton? Open to all suggestions, skin is thick so let me know what you think? Thanks!!!


----------



## no tree to big (May 1, 2012)

f450 4x4 diesel and dump trailer = sucksess what about a chipper?


----------



## treemandan (May 1, 2012)

Yo dumbass, DO NOT use retirement money to buy equipment. What is that matter with you?


----------



## ClimbMIT (May 1, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> f450 4x4 diesel and dump trailer = sucksess what about a chipper?



Do you think a chipper and f450 with dump bed would be better than a dump trailer? sucksess, confused? The company I worked for in New Orleans used Vermeer chippers. Here on the Northshore where I live now the majority of work is pine removals that usually have few limbs and stack really easily. Most tree guys here can't justify the cost of using a chipper.


----------



## ClimbMIT (May 1, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Yo dumbass, DO NOT use retirement money to buy equipment. What is that matter with you?



Thanks for the honesty. I left the fire department and won't be going back. I don't want to use the money because I could roll it into another account. My father in law wants to help but if I get his help I will have to be under his mighty rule until its paid off! Open to suggestions.


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 2, 2012)

I would rob a bank before i take money from the inlaws! Dont do it!


----------



## boutselis (May 2, 2012)

ClimbMIT said:


> Thanks for the honesty. I left the fire department and won't be going back. I don't want to use the money because I could roll it into another account. My father in law wants to help but if I get his help I will have to be under his mighty rule until its paid off! Open to suggestions.





I have been self employed for 20 years (maybe more). Do NOT throw what little savings you have into a business you have failed at once already.

that is senseless. You are making the same mistake a lot of people do when they start a business.

"I have to have all the big equipment right now." Do you know how many people do work with trees, make a good enough living and do not have a dump truck or dump trailer. There is a guy around here that has been doing trees his whole life and he just loads by hand onto a couple of equipment trailers with sides and pulls the load off with chain and the anchor at the dump. He does the trees at 10 houses in a DR neighborhood I mow in every year. He drives a f 250 and keeps it simple. Has repeat residential customers all over the place, does commercial work also. saw him at a giant mall doing their oaks one time. 

Remember. if you can make an extra $10,000 a year by having $10,000 in added expenses then you haven't really made anything. I know you will own the equipment some day but you didn't loose a job because you didn't have a dumper or a chipper. 
you said you lost a job because of WC. Looks like the priorities are messed up. Look into WC exemption maybe. 

No matter how bad your credit is you can make payments some place with a little down. You need to build your credit up eventually anyway and if you are not working enough to make payments (albiet high interest ones) then your not working enough to sink 10k into it yet inmo. 

Use what you have and save some cash. make a down payment on a decent 4x4, reliable is better than big and see where you go from there.

you will feel better about your self, protect your capital (its hard to come by) fix your credit and gain a bunch of respect from your wealthy in laws so when you really need them they will be in your corner. 


and of curiosity.... 

you "left the fire department" who does that to be a broke tree trimmer? No offense meant but really curious about that one.


----------



## ClimbMIT (May 2, 2012)

I was basically forced out due to a poor history with them. I had a lot of family problems during my last couple years causing me to miss a lot of work. Long story, but I am much happier working for myself. Good thing is I was paid while I was out for several months! Then in the end of 2010 there was a vote across the board to cut our funds back by 1.5 million a year! Cuts had to be made so here I am. The thing that's ironic is it happen a couple of months after there was a vote across the board to cut our millage. hmmm! I can't blame them for doing what they did. By the way I was broke then too I really appreciate your feedback boutselis!


----------



## ClimbMIT (May 2, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> I would rob a bank before i take money from the inlaws! Dont do it!



I don't want to that is why I am thinking about taking out my only savings. Maybe it's not a good idea?I think I will just have to continue the way it's going. I just need to fix my truck for now. No power steering under 20 mph. I have to get another pump. I hope that's all it is. I guess that's the most important besides getting a waiver for no WC for myself and employees.


----------



## boutselis (May 2, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> I would rob a bank before i take money from the inlaws! Dont do it!



I would take the inlaws offer before I robbed a bank. I doubt my inlaws would put me in debtors prison. But before I did that i would build the business up on my own. if things got rolling and I could use a grinder and a chipper to make the big bucks then I would go to them and say

this is where I started, this is how far i've come. I didn't want to borrow from you before because I didn't want to waist your money but now I feel more confidant about my direction so if your still offering then I could use it and pay it back. 

BUT NEVER borrow anything unless your pretty sure you can pay it back. not from friends, family or banks. A buy here pay here place to get a truck is a different story. that guy is making money taking the big risk.

Just keep moving forward and don't get lazy or too finicky. Put the work first and the work will put you first. sounds corny but its true.


----------



## ClimbMIT (May 2, 2012)

boutselis said:


> I would take the inlaws offer before I robbed a bank. I doubt my inlaws would put me in debtors prison. But before I did that i would build the business up on my own. if things got rolling and I could use a grinder and a chipper to make the big bucks then I would go to them and say
> 
> this is where I started, this is how far i've come. I didn't want to borrow from you before because I didn't want to waist your money but now I feel more confidant about my direction so if your still offering then I could use it and pay it back.
> 
> ...



That makes sense to me.


----------

